# Fur auction 2008-2009 dates for mta and mmit



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

MICHIGAN TRAPPERS ASSOCIATION 
& MID-MICHIGAN INDEPENDENT TRAPPERS 
FUR AUCTION DATES/PLACES 
2008/2009 
Lot number for the combined MTA and MMIT sales will be sold ahead of time as well as at the sale. MTA members will get the odd numbers and MMIT members will get the even numbers. This will eliminate the confusion of duplicate numbers. 


*December 20, 2008* at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers Association and Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact: 
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or Ed Lundborg at 231-832-5986 

*January 10, 2009* at the Ravenna Conservation Club in Ravenna, Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers Association sale, for more information contact: 
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or [email protected] 

*January 24, 2009 *at the Community Center in Otisville. This is a new sale for Michigan Trappers Association, for more information contact: Joe Rye 
810-241-4151/[email protected] or Mike Schippa 248-343-3682/[email protected] 

*February 7, 2009* at the Playhouse in Houghton Lake. This is a Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers sale. For more information contact: Ed Lundborg at 231-832-5986 

*February 21, 2009* at the Kalamazoo Fairgrounds in Kalamazoo, Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers sale, for more information contact: 
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or [email protected] 


*March 21, 2009* at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers Association and Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact: 
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or Ed Lundborg at 213-832-5986
_________________
Gary A. Schinske 
President, MTA


----------

